# Thunderbird 400 Launchers



## Mike Smith (Mar 24, 2005)

Anybody else had problems with Thunderbird launchers? I just sent two of em back for repair. Cost me $128.00


----------



## Misty Marsh (Aug 1, 2003)

Was the problem a no fire when it is really hot and humid?


----------



## Mike Smith (Mar 24, 2005)

It was at different temperatures. I repaired one once, the other one twice after talking to Etchmark. The problem was if you took the turntable off they would fire every time. Put the turntable back on and it was erratic. Temperature and humidity didn't seem to matter because when one was working it would fire every time and the other one would fail. Very frustrating when setting your dog up for double and one fails.


----------



## Misty Marsh (Aug 1, 2003)

Supposedly it's a situation where the venturi that takes in the atmospheric air that's mixed with the gas cannot get enough taken in when it's really hot or humid. The reason that it works with the turntable off is the extra air that gets into the housing.


----------



## cchristopher (Jun 21, 2005)

*new launcher*

They should not have discontinued the Max 5000 we never had problems with them.Etch marc is making alot of people mad these days.They came out with the 7000 and everyone jumped on it,ok unit but now you are left out in the cold.Its just a matter of time when these will go away and you will be stuck again.Buying an etch marc is like buying a pc it will be usless in 2 years.If I were doing it all over I would buy bb.Thanks


----------



## Misty Marsh (Aug 1, 2003)

I think that with any new product there can be some growing pains. This unit does offer more convieniece than the maxx's with the one gas, no valves, and prolonged mix without charge loss. I realize what your saying about model changes, but I think that the changes were for the good overall, but after this "glitch" hopefully it will be a reliable peice of training equiptment.


----------



## Mike Smith (Mar 24, 2005)

Got my Launchers back back thoroughly tested them with Mapp and Propane gas cylinders. Never missed once and left them the fire postition for over 5 minutes. Fired every time I hit the button. I think they got it fixed. They drilled about six holes in the case. 
One word about Dogtra release systems. I left my transmitter on the top of my tool box and went back this morning to find it. Found the pieces of it in various places in the the road. 
Put it back together except for the selector dial which was destroyed!
Turned on the the launchers and found which one it was left on and it fired it!!!!


----------



## Chad Wilson (Feb 5, 2003)

I was having trouble with mine using the blue bottled propane. I switched to MAPP gas and have yet to have a misfire.

I think the Alabama summer heat and humidity played a big role in this.

I could not be more pleased with my launchers at this time, now that I have switched to MAPP gas.

Where did they drill your new holes?


----------



## DL (Jan 13, 2003)

Anybody notice the distances varying from one shot to the next? I haven't used mine very much yet, but it seemed like sometimes it shot further than other times. One of the purposes, I had planned for mine, was cheating singles where I would need an accurate rethrow.


----------



## Kim Moses (Sep 19, 2003)

*Thunderbird*

We had a grup of 10 people for a big test setup this past weekend.We used the thunderbird 12 shooter it was a, cool non humid day 71 was the temp. We had all kinds of problems. It would not shoot the bumper just give a loud shot. It would work one time out of four shoot. If we had to do it over again this is a product we would not purchase again. The three Bumper Boys worked every time.


----------



## jbthor (Feb 11, 2005)

doesnt etchmark have a 90 day trial period on their products?


----------

